
Finnix Is The First Distro With Linux Kernel 3.0 - Softpedia - darkduck
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Finnix-Is-The-First-Distro-With-Linux-Kernel-3-0-213548.shtml
======
VMG
Well - linux 3.0-1 has been in Arch Linux [testing] since monday, so I don't
know if that is technically correct.

I also think this says more about what Finnix thinks "stable" means that it
says about their development activity.

